# Danish: boller



## Obolensky

"De ligger og boller" läser jag i en dansk novell, "Kaereste-sofaen", av Hans Hansen. Betyder det kanske "De ligger och hånglar" på svenska; eller på engelska "They are engaged in an amorous caressing without having intercourse"?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Oh, it is intercourse, all right...


----------



## EternalOptimist

At bolle can definitely have quite strong sexual connotations. In certain contexts it could be translated to "f***".


----------



## MindBoggle

'bolle' är ungefär = 'knulla' på svenska.
(= f*ck på engelska.)


----------



## MindBoggle

@Eternal optimist: It doesn't have 'quite strong sexual connotations', it simply translates to 'f*ck' (which is about as strong as it gets). 

The only time when this is not the case, is when it is a noun - en bolle. As a noun it's completely innocent and just means a bread roll or a bun.


----------



## nsv

"Henne i bagerens vindue ligger der kammerjunkere og boller"

(kammerjunker is both a kind of cake and a person in the king's court)


----------



## Sepia

... a MALE person in the king's court. That phrase is really gay.


----------



## nsv

Oh yes of course - I've never thought of it the gay way...


----------



## MindBoggle

@nsv et al: Yes, that is a well known joke which plays on the double meaning of the two words 'kammerjunkere' and 'boller'. It also works with 'snegle' in stead of 'kammerjunkere'.


----------



## Kornblomst

nsv said:


> "Henne i bagerens vindue ligger der kammerjunkere og boller"
> 
> (kammerjunker is both a kind of cake and a person in the king's court)


 Grineren...Jeg snupper den til min mand. Tusind tak


----------

